

U.N. calls for 'anti-terror' Internet surveillance - 1337biz
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57537559-38/u.n-calls-for-anti-terror-internet-surveillance/

======
trhtrsh
Shouldn't surprise us to see a coalition of world governments recommending
action to disempower the world's non-governments.

------
mattmar96
I'm pretty sure before the project would run out of funding before they start
anything xD

